# Cadillac ATS



## Thertorch (Mar 10, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXXAX9Xh28o&feature=player_embedded



> _2013 CADILLAC ATS PRELIMINARY SPECIFICATIONS
> Overview
> Model: Cadillac ATS Sedan
> Body style / driveline: 4-door luxury sport luxury sedan, RWD/AWD
> ...





> _
> 2013 Cadillac ATS Challenges the Status Quo
> 
> • All-new, lightweight, rear-wheel-drive architecture with one of the lowest curb weights in the segment - less than 3,400 pounds (1,542 kg)
> ...


At the unveil, they claimed that it would weigh 'much less' than 3400lbs.

Waiting for some road tests on this one.


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

I would like to read the road tests as well. Looks like Cadillac is on the right track. Would I buy an ATS over a 3er or A4? Really depends on cost. If the the cost is the same, probably not.


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

Looks interesting. Waiting for some comparison road-tests and pricing, but definitely promising competitor.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Why do BMW and Cadillac 4 cylinder cars still weigh 3300+ lbs? Not sure I see the point, my 330i weighs that.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

cwinter said:


> Looks interesting. Waiting for some comparison road-tests and pricing, but definitely promising competitor.


Why is this news? GM has been making some very good cars lately, as noted in many reviews.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

let's see how this turns out


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

*XTS Concept for the Win!!!*


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

TXSTYLE said:


> *XTS Concept for the Win!!!*


Winning what? The award for another pointless large fwd sedan that seniors won't like and young people would never dream of buying?


----------



## Thertorch (Mar 10, 2004)

cwsqbm said:


> Winning what? The award for another pointless large fwd sedan that seniors won't like and young people would never dream of buying?


It's the replacement for the DTS and the STS, better looking than both and with a lot of new tech stuffed in it.

Believe it or not, some of them old folks like cars like that.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Thertorch said:


> It's the replacement for the DTS and the STS, better looking than both and with a lot of new tech stuffed in it.
> 
> Believe it or not, some of them old folks like cars like that.


Sure, but are those same old folks the ones that buy Cadillacs? A lot of (non-CTS) Cadillac owners have already bought the last car they'll ever own.


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

cwsqbm said:


> Sure, but are those same old folks the ones that buy Cadillacs? * A lot of (non-CTS) Cadillac owners have already bought the last car they'll ever own.*




Cadillac is definitely targeting a shrinking market to say the least.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Elias said:


> [/B]
> 
> Cadillac is definitely targeting a shrinking market to say the least.


You haven't noticed that Cadillac is targeting a different audience than it did in the past? Whether these new marketing tactics will draw a younger crowd or not, only time will tell. But, one thing for sure, they are building far better cars today, very much more competitive than in past decades.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdhdLywt_fM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

mdsbuc said:


> You haven't noticed that Cadillac is targeting a different audience than it did in the past? Whether these new marketing tactics will draw a younger crowd or not, only time will tell. But, one thing for sure, they are building far better cars today, very much more competitive than in past decades.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdhdLywt_fM&feature=player_embedded


Absolutely! No question.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

I'm very curious about the ATS.


----------

